# vim et compilation dans R



## davmacgeneration (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
J'utilise *R* comme logiciel de statistiques, *Texshop* - Latex pour mes documents.
Je viens de télécharger *macvim* et je souhaite pouvoir *sélectionner du code dans l'éditeur et le lancer dans R* aujourd'hui, dans texshop demain. Ceci sans sortir de l'éditeur.
(Une solution d'attente serait de faire un copier dans macvim/ coller dans le programme mais je ne sais pas le faire sans la souris, et ce n'est pas le but.)
Je ne connais rien aux scripts, pas grand chose à terminal et à unix et je ne sais même pas où chercher.
L'utilisation de ce logiciel est donc peut être un peu prématurée mais je ne sais pas plus réaliser cette manoeuvre dans Smultron ou subethaedit et la rapidité d'exécution sur un gros fichier, la possibilité d'avoir un même logiciel sur toutes plateformes m'orientent vers vim.
Enfin, argument bonus, la documentation pour travailler sur les expressions régulières dans ces 2 éditeurs mac est plus qu'obscure.
Merci
Dav

configuration : Tiger, R2.7, macvim snapshot 31


----------



## numsix (24 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 

Tu dois créer un fichier texte avec une extension .r en format texte et y mettre toute les commandes que tu veux.  Ensuite, avec le terminal, tu cd vers ton dossier contenant ton fichier .r et execute de la maniere suivante : 


```
R CMD BATCH mon_fichier.r
```

J'espere que ca va aller, ...


----------



## numsix (25 Juin 2008)

J'ajoute que tu peux ecrire ton fichier .r dans n'importe quel editeur de texte pourvu qu'il soit en forme texte pure. Quant a la casse des lignes elle doit etre en format unix. Je suppose que macvim le fait par defaut, sinon smultron aussi, et aussi nano via le terminal.


----------



## davmacgeneration (1 Octobre 2008)

Merci de vos réponses.
Vous pouvez aussi essayer R.vim de  Vincent Nijs disponible ici http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2104
Je n'ai pas bien compris le fonctionnement de F4 et F5, mais ça fait ce que je demandais.


----------

